# Classifieds > Testimonials >  Good site/breeder to buy gray tree frogs from?

## Misakimon

As title says, I am looking to get a few gray tree frogs, but I can only find them from websites people don't recommend (underground reptiles, backwaterreptiles, etc...) Does anyone know of a good site or breeder where I can purchase a few? Or are these sites ok to buy gray tree frogs from. Thanks guys.

Wanted to add, I live in the USA.

----------


## Herpin Man

Very few, if any, people are breeding gray treefrogs in the US. I've never seen captive bred specimens for sale.
I have never purchased anything form the dealers that you mentioned, and I doubt that I ever will, due to their reputations. Additionally, most gray treefrogs offered for sale are collected from breeding ponds, during breeding season. I'm not really a fan of taking breeding adults out of the population.
In my opinion, the best way to get this species is to collect them yourself, as tadpoles or new metamorphs. Their range covers much of the eastern U.S. I realize that this may not be practical if you don't live near their range.

----------


## Jacob

I guess because of the lack of breeding it would be ok to take some tadpoles from the wild. Each tad has a low chance of actually surviving and there is thousands of them too so taking a few if the law says its ok would be fine in my opinion. i own two that were wild caught as adults but they were starving in a walmart so... they are realy great pets, id love to see more bred in the us

----------

